# The Golden Lion Pub, Closed.



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Sadly I have to inform you that the Golden Lion Pub no longer welcome motorhomes for overnight stops, the pub has changed hands and the new owners aren't interested in providing this facility .. 

I have modified the site entry, can the data base mod please remove ? 

Many thanks to those who came to visit us while we were there.. 

Jim


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Sadly I have to inform you that the Golden Lion Pub no longer welcome motorhomes for overnight stops, the pub has changed hands and the new owners aren't interested in providing this facility ..
> 
> I have modified the site entry, can the data base mod please remove ?
> 
> ...


Och that's a shame Jim, for you, Jan and the family, more than the rest of us.

On behalf of those of us that visited, thanks to you both for a friendly welcome. It was a great wee stopover prior to a Dover sailing

When do you sail to sunnier climes? :wink:

Jock & Rita.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Deleted Jim

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Ken 


Hi Jock 

Thanks we are away very soon, MOT next week then off, all being well see you in Mimizan ..  


Safe travels,

Jim


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi Jock
> 
> Thanks we are away very soon, MOT next week then off, all being well see you in Mimizan ..
> 
> ...


I am there in mind already Jim. It'll help somewhat when the MH is back on the road.

A wee bird from the insurance company tells me that it is being road tested tomorrow, before being valeted.
About bl##dy time too. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

NOOOoooooo!!!!! We was going to drop in in July before gong to France for the month


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jim

Sorry to hear that Jim. Glad we managed the Easter meet last year. Besst of luck with your travels and don't vanish this time, keep us posted    



stew


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

*Best Wishes*

Jim and family

Best of luck with your travels and with your second trip to Morocco later on in the year.

Thanks again for your advice, coffee and pub grub which aided us in making up our minds to go to Morocco.

Hope to bump into you again either in the flesh or some electronic form at least.

Best wishes to you all and to Ray and Debbie and his team in Morocco when you next see them all again.


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Jim,

Wishing you and your family all the best in your travels.

Many thanks for looking after us at the Lion when we had the Chistmas dinner for two you kindly donated to the MHF auction.

Hope to meet up one day

Stay safe

Dane & Hazel


----------

